# Welche Mofakette wo?



## Thrill-Seeker (15. März 2003)

Jo hi
Hab da ne keine question!
Ich brauch ne wirklich richtig stabile Mofakette, Preis bis 40, für nen Kettenblatt mit 8mm dicken Zähnen!
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen und wo kann ich die Online kaufen?

MfG

Thrill


----------



## kater (16. März 2003)

Vergiss die Mofakette. Die ist nicht stabil genug. Wenn du eine fette Kette brauchst, dann die Wippermann oder Fat Lady.

www.parano-garage.de
www.gs-bmx.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFallOfTroy (16. März 2003)

oder nimm dir was ausm maschinenbau die dinger halten echt alles. musst halt nur die richtige größe kriegen


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Vergiss die Mofakette. Die ist nicht stabil genug. Wenn du eine fette Kette brauchst, dann die Wippermann oder Fat Lady.
> 
> www.parano-garage.de
> www.gs-bmx.de *



die wipperman hab ich am mtb und die die ist vieeeel zu schmal und fat lady meines wissens auch! also bitte andere vorschläge!

MfG

Alex


----------



## AleX-N (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Vergiss die Mofakette. Die ist nicht stabil genug. Wenn du eine fette Kette brauchst, dann die Wippermann oder Fat Lady.
> 
> www.parano-garage.de
> www.gs-bmx.de *




lol

ned stabil genug.. ich mache seit ewigen zeiten sprockedgrinds mit mofaketten und es is erst eine durchgegrindet....die halten ewig!!! auch auf beton!

cheers


----------



## a$i (17. März 2003)

> ned stabil genug.. ich mache seit ewigen zeiten sprockedgrinds mit mofaketten und es is erst eine durchgegrindet....die halten ewig!!! auch auf beton!



das ist wohl richtig, hab mich schon gewundert was kater da erzählt!
schade ist das hohe gewicht.

@alex: sonst bikemässig alles ready ?!


----------



## kater (17. März 2003)

Hab mich da wohl ein wenig in der Wortwahl vertan. Ich meinte mit stabil, dass man an eine Wipperman min. 1,5 Tonnen ranhängen kann. Das sind Werte, die manche _Motorradketten_ (_keine_ peinlichen Mofas) nicht mal hinkriegen.

Alles klar? a$i, halt du dich da raus, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, in Ordnung?


----------



## AleX-N (17. März 2003)

sersen

jo des mag sein, aba da brauchst scho stramme wadeln um 1.5t zugkraft aufzubringen  

@a$i   jop passt scho.


cheers


----------



## theworldburns (18. März 2003)

WIPPERMANN
Mofa-Kette
Farbe: schwarz
Passt nur in Verbing mit einem
17 Zähne Ritzel hinten !
Best.Nr.: KET WIP 3
Gewicht: 745g

Preis: 14,90 EURO 

bei bigboysports

glaub das is die, die der moth am monty hat, is im gegensatz zu den sram und shimano ketten noch nich abgerissen beim ankicken  auch ziemlich breit, ansonsten geh doch einfach in nen moped laden und frag nach ner kette die passen könnte


----------



## kater (18. März 2003)

@ theworldburns:

Ne, ich fahr die in chrom, mit 16er Ritzel und eine Mofa-Kette ist das auch nicht =)

@ Alex:

Nunja, habe schon diverse KMC Ketten zerstört, die als "stabil" galten. Und Sicherheitsreserven zu haben, ist immer von Vorteil.


----------



## theworldburns (18. März 2003)

hm ja chrom hat dann schon mehr style als einfach nur bruniert  is aber gleich viel teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (18. März 2003)

> Alles klar? a$i, halt du dich da raus, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, in Ordnung?



immer logga bleiben!



> Vergiss die Mofakette. Die ist nicht stabil genug. Wenn du eine fette Kette brauchst, dann die Wippermann oder Fat Lady.



das ist schliesslich NICHT unbedingt so richtig


----------



## kater (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> das ist schliesslich NICHT unbedingt so richtig
> ...



Doch. Zeig mir eine Mofakette, deren das schwächste Glied in der Kette 1,5t Last aushält.


----------



## a$i (19. März 2003)

zeig mir den fahrer der 1,5t in die kette tritt 

ich denke das war mit "stabil" nicht gemeint...


is aber auch egal, nur deine tolle aussage 





> a$i, halt du dich da raus, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, in Ordnung?


 warn bissl fürn eimer, sorry!


----------



## theworldburns (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Doch. Zeig mir eine Mofakette, deren das schwächste Glied in der Kette 1,5t Last aushält. *



gibts sicher auch bzw halt für mopeds und noch relativ schmal, is eigentlich auch egal oder?  hauptsache kette is fett das is schonmal besser als das standard schmale zeug gell naja mir isses wurscht meine 8fach sram kette is noch net kaputt von daher


----------



## kater (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *zeig mir den fahrer der 1,5t in die kette tritt *


*

Ich habe schon diverse Ketten zerstört, die mit 800kg und 650kg max. Zugkraft angeschrieben waren.




			ich denke das war mit "stabil" nicht gemeint...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Was verstehst du denn unter stabil?




			is aber auch egal, nur deine tolle aussage  warn bissl fürn eimer, sorry!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*[/quote]

Du hast ja wirklich nichts informatives dazu beigetragen. Sei nicht gleich beleidigt, okay?


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (20. März 2003)

hab jetzt ne regina street chain mofakette dran und die passt perfekt und wiegt nur minimal mehr als die wipperman pro chain.
Naja thx für die beiträge!
BMXen ist geil 

MfG

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

